# Webformular auslesen



## jarobi (26. Mrz 2014)

Hallo,

und zwar habe ich vor ein Programm zu schreiben, dass aus einer Webseite Formular Daten ausliest.
Es sollte so sein, dass das Programm einen Link aufruft, die Daten aus dem Formular raus liest anschließend ein Click-Event auf der Webseite durchführt(damit der nächste Datensatz im Formular angezeigt wird) und dann diesen wiederum ausliest usw.

Meine Frage ist: Wie ist die Herangehensweise, was genau muss ich beachten und ist mit der Java-Bib so ein Click Event auf einer Webseite möglich? Gibt es entsprechende Frameworks/Bibliotheken, die einem das Leben leicht machen? Sprachen, die vllt.  dafür um einiges besser geeignet sind?


Danke im Vorraus


----------



## ARadauer (26. Mrz 2014)

Schau dir mal selenium an.... hab das früher öfter verwendet


----------



## jarobi (30. Mrz 2014)

Ich kenne es noch ein wenig von früher. Hatte es "nur" als Testframework im Kopf und hab dementsprechend garnicht gedacht.

Mit Selenium ist es tatsächlich simpel Formulare auszulesen/zu beschreiben oder generell auf Elemente einer Webseite zu zugreifen. Genauso wie irgendwelche Interaktionen(mein benötigten Klick-Events)durchzuführen.

Für schlichte Dinge muss man sich jedenfalls nicht grossartig einarbeiten. Ich hab länger für das einrichten mit eclipse/junit/maven gebraucht.....


Danke für den Tipp


----------

